# Bogan Canyon



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Hey,*

I just noticed that the crystal shot up quite a bit. We ran it on Saturday at a little over 600, so at 1000 those eddies might not be as friendly.


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

See thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/crystal-river-2-river-wide-strainers-bogans-canyon-14195.html


----------

